# Job security video



## Chimpie (Aug 6, 2005)

Why?  Why why why?


----------



## ipscscott (Aug 7, 2005)

HOLY $#!†  That's INSANE!!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 7, 2005)

Was that a florescent light bulb??? What the HELL were they thinking???


----------



## Phridae (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm so confused as to why anyone would want to do that?!


----------



## emt/fr (Aug 7, 2005)

probably watching viva la bam or jackass way too much.


----------



## daemonicusxx (Aug 8, 2005)

jesus, that blows my mind. why? was the right question, but im not at all sure of the answer. just stupid as far as im concerned... i dont understand.


----------



## ma2va92 (Aug 8, 2005)

well if ya go to the web site and watch the whole vid... it was a stunt... 

still it shows that they are still a few fries short of a happy meal.... but i guess if we were to see how some of the stunt people got started... as kids we would see things as weird if not weirder.. if thats a word


----------



## vtemti (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@Aug 8 2005, 03:42 PM
> * well if ya go to the web site and watch the whole vid... it was a stunt...
> 
> still it shows that they are still a few fries short of a happy meal.... but i guess if we were to see how some of the stunt people got started... as kids we would see things as weird if not weirder.. if thats a word *


 OUUUUCH, stupidity to the ultimate.

Stunt or not, there are still some deranged freaks out there that would see that, think it was cool and try it for themselves.

WTF :angry:


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 9, 2005)

And to think, this is our future generation....


----------



## emtd29 (Sep 11, 2005)

WHAT THE F*** WERE THESE MORONS THINKING????


Goes to show that there is NO cure for stupidity

That HAD TO HURT!


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Sep 12, 2005)

I actually saw that on another website but they pulled it because they found out it wasnt "authentic" it was staged and the kid didnt actually eat concrete.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 12, 2005)

The curb stomp concept actually came out of the movie titled American History X, where gangs of KKK wannabes would beat the snot out of anyone who remotely looked colored. My list of injuries on this one include,

Spinal, clavicle, ribs, airway, facial, including the mouth, nose, and eyes. And yes I would ask for ALS intercept as there is room for the possibility of the brain swelling or sub-dural hemotoma.

Once again, there is no cure for stupidity.

-Capn

h34r:  :wacko:  :blink:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Sep 12 2005, 10:39 AM
> * Once again, there is no cure for stupidity.
> *


 Some things only a good autopsy will cure.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 12, 2005)

either that or they were trying to cure stupidity on their own by their own means. :blink:  h34r:


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 14, 2005)

don't those lightbulbs contain phosphur powder and mercury!!!! had to inhale a big hot of that dust by the looks of the video! !!


----------

